# Manti lakes



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Its been years since i've been up to Electric lake, and Clevland res. and all those lakes it that area. How is the fishing? I would like to make a trip up their with my boys this fall. Which lake would produce the most fun and memories.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

miller flat and potters ponds have been pretty good. potters pond gets hammered pretty much toward end of season, but miller flat holds a little later. huntington is also a good choice for a high elevation lake that will hold fish later in the season.
rj


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

For best average size, I'd say Electric. They're usually pretty willing to bite a lure, too. Kastmasters and other heavy spoon-type lures do pretty well for me. Try letting them a sink a bit and don't reel in too quickly.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, how far is miller flats, and potters pond from electric lake


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Miller Flat is about 6 miles from the dam at Electric and Potter's Ponds are about 13.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Went last night to Clevland res. We done real well on the rainbows, man their healthly fish they were all 14" to 19" fish. We used spinners in the float tubes, wanted to go to Hunnington but it was to choppy the be putting a 13 year in the float tube. But lots of fun.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I _LOVE_ that Miller's Flat area but haven't been there in years either. Used to go there all the time and catch gobs of fish back in the days when it was legal to catch gobs of fish... 8)


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Huntington was thawed?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> Huntington was thawed?


Probably Huntington Reservoir and not Huntington [Mammoth] Lake.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to mention this is an old post from September of last year. :wink:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

i didnt even notice the post date. :shock:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

He just said he was in his float tube, Not that there was open water :lol: . There have been times ice fishing that I had wanted to have a float tube around my butt just incase I went through


----------

